# First ever forum Zoom meetup. Who is interested?



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2020)

Just following up after a couple of recent threads which have expressed an interest in an informal ‘Zoom‘ (video call) meeting. 

If you would like to take part, please comment here, and I will DM you with details / arrangements


----------



## Em04 (Jun 19, 2020)

I am definitely interested ☺️thank you for arranging this


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 19, 2020)

*waves*


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2020)

Hurrah! Well that’s three of us


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 19, 2020)

Count me out - sorry. I have one zoom meeting I have to do on Saturdays and one is enough for me! I'm never going near zoom again once this is all over, and what passes for 'normal' is back....


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm up for it, though I've never used Zoom before. Must be idiot proof if BoJo can use it.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jun 19, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> Count me out - sorry. I have one zoom meeting I have to do on Saturdays and one is enough for me! I'm never going near zoom again once this is all over, and what passes for 'normal' is back....


I'll join you, PM, I haven't done 'Zoom' or anything similar at all, and no intention of starting!  We have stuck to normal phone calls with my daughter - as we only see them 2 or 3 times a year in normal times we haven't been suffering the deprivation that families that see each other frequently obviously have.

My first job with a new computer is to tape stuff over the camera to block it!

 The only thing that might have tempted me into 'Zoom' etc is online church, but as OH (retired priest) is able to celebrate for the 2 of us on Sundays and major festivals that hasn't been necessary.  It will seem weird when 'church' stops being our conservatory!


----------



## Ditto (Jun 19, 2020)

No thank you. I don't know what Zoom is but if it involves talking to people then I can't do that.  Torture and then some.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 19, 2020)

I have not done Zoom but friend up the road do What's app video calls on phone.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 19, 2020)

I might possibly be interested, I’ve never been to a real meet-up but have often wondered what they are like.  Never heard of Zoom until lockdown, have had to install it though so that daughter could continue with dance classes and music lessons, and it seems to work quite well.  For the uninitiated, it’s a video conferencing app, so you just install the app on your iPad or whatever device you have, then the person organising the meet will send you either a meeting number and password, or a link that contains that info already and you just tap on it, and you use that to log in at the agreed time.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes please.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 19, 2020)

Very much doubt my ancient PC will support something like Zoom so count me out for now, but it is starting to look like I need to invest in a computer upgrade as Libre View won't work on my PC or my Android phone and getting a new phone is too much of an upheaval! So if/when I psych and save myself up to a new computer system, I might be interested.  
Have fun for those who take part. Must be funny putting faces to names as you sometimes get a mental image of people from chatting online and then they turn out to be totally different and it must be difficult to recognise them and replace that mental picture.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 19, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> I'll join you, PM, I haven't done 'Zoom' or anything similar at all, and no intention of starting!  We have stuck to normal phone calls with my daughter - as we only see them 2 or 3 times a year in normal times we haven't been suffering the deprivation that families that see each other frequently obviously have.
> 
> My first job with a new computer is to tape stuff over the camera to block it!
> 
> The only thing that might have tempted me into 'Zoom' etc is online church, but as OH (retired priest) is able to celebrate for the 2 of us on Sundays and major festivals that hasn't been necessary.  It will seem weird when 'church' stops being our conservatory!


Haha! My Saturday Zoom is a church group meeting about communication while we're still not able to reopen properly, and it's sprouting into 'coffee morning' Zoom after the online Sunday service; Zoom morning prayer on Wed mornings; a Zoom Bible study starting this afternoon... even our local mosque (with whom we have links) is doing a Zoom virtual tour!

I find the dodgy sound, wobbling screens and sometimes blurry faces are doing my head in. Even the phone video calls we have with my little granddaughter get a bit much after about 20 minutes!


----------



## stephknits (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 19, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Very much doubt my ancient PC will support something like Zoom so count me out for now, but it is starting to look like I need to invest in a computer upgrade as Libre View won't work on my PC or my Android phone and getting a new phone is too much of an upheaval! So if/when I psych and save myself up to a new computer system, I might be interested.
> Have fun for those who take part. Must be funny putting faces to names as you sometimes get a mental image of people from chatting online and then they turn out to be totally different and it must be difficult to recognise them and replace that mental picture.


My lap top is 10 years old and I am using Zoom on it.
You never know it might work.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 19, 2020)

Not sure Mike have to a bit of research first, love to meet up with other members even virtually.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 19, 2020)

@SB2015 
Well I bought mine about 10 years ago and it was second hand and pretty dated then and I am still running on windows 7 I think and it is pretty slow. It does not cope well with Skype! I think rather than invest more time trying to upgrade it I probably need to splash some cash!


----------



## Flower (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes please, I've not used Zoom but hey if I can operate an insulin pump I'm sure I can give it a go!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 19, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> @SB2015
> Well I bought mine about 10 years ago and it was second hand and pretty dated then and I am still running on windows 7 I think and it is pretty slow. It does not cope well with Skype! I think rather than invest more time trying to upgrade it I probably need to splash some cash!


Time to treat yourself.  It would be good to ‘meet’ you.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jun 19, 2020)

I will join


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 19, 2020)

@SB2015 Likewise! The Libre View will be the driving force for change of PC I think but it would be nice for there to be other silver linings to it and meeting some of the people from this forum that I have come to know and admire and be grateful to would definitely be a bonus!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 19, 2020)

Ditto said:


> No thank you. I don't know what Zoom is but if it involves talking to people then I can't do that.  Torture and then some.


Personally, I'd preffer instant messaging (IM), over having do things verbally. At one point I was doing a lot of it & groups could work really well. People could message whenever they had the time. Everyone I used to know who did that have moved on though  And the way things are, I doubted there was less chance of getting an IM groups going was lower than a Zoom meetup. Paticularly as we've got the forum already 
Video conferences the way things seem to be.



Pine Marten said:


> I find the dodgy sound, wobbling screens and sometimes blurry faces are doing my head in.


I know what you mean. However, those are down to the people who are in the meeting, over Zoom itself. A lot of people in the groups I've joined have excellent sound, of a reasonable volume. A couple have been too loud, clipping. Others are on the quiet side. Only some have distortion/static/crackerly sound.
The bad sound is why I've dumped the Diabetes support group Zoom meet. It was the guy running it in particular though. Sound of some of the others was great.
Wobbling pictures is just ignorant. *Use A STAND!!!*



rebrascora said:


> Very much doubt my ancient PC will support something like Zoom so count me out for now, but it is starting to look like I need to invest in a computer upgrade as Libre View won't work on my PC or my Android phone and getting a new phone is too much of an upheaval! So if/when I psych and save myself up to a new computer system, I might be interested.


You can get Zoom app on Android, and it might very well work on your phone. Though it depends how you feel about the screen size for video playback.
That's if it's a video meeting, not just audio. (All the ones I've had have been video, not conference calls.)


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jun 19, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> *Use A STAND!!!*


Use a stand for what, Ralph?  I thought the camera was at the top of the laptop frame?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm up for it if I'm not I work.


----------



## Robin (Jun 19, 2020)

Can you use Zoom on an iPad? If so, I could try and crawl into the 21st century and join in. I think my laptop is too old, ( I certainly couldn’t get Libreview to work on it.)


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes the camera  is - but if the laptop is situated on your lap and the screen is tilted back too far, it eg shows on screen as the join between the wall behind you and the ceiling and not your face.  Only one participant can successfully speak at any one time and you can't make aside comments like sod it there's another fly in here, or ooh look it's raining - if two people try to speak at the same time, the other participants don't have a clue who's saying what - so it needs a certain discipline.

Also - you have to make sure you show your name so that other people in any particular meeting know who you are, otherwise Zoom identifies new participants only by a number on screen.

Your name in RL might be Gertie Bloggs, but on this forum people only know you as Trophywench !


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes Robin, I believe so.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 19, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> Use a stand for what, Ralph? I thought the camera was at the top of the laptop frame?


Some people use phones & tablets, and hand hold them. That's when you get the wobbly picture that was mentioned. Sometimes the camera is all over the place!


trophywench said:


> but if the laptop is situated on your lap


I wasn't thinking of that. If the person can't sit still, that could give a wobbly picture too.


trophywench said:


> Also - you have to make sure you show your name so that other people in any particular meeting know who you are, otherwise Zoom identifies new participants only by a number on screen.
> 
> Your name in RL might be Gertie Bloggs, but on this forum people only know you as Trophywench !


I believe you're allowed to use different names in different meetings (the displayed name can be changed during meetings etc). (Terms and conditions does mention does mention "accurate" information for an account. However, you don't need to set up an account to use Zoom. And a name used in an account does not need to be used in a meeting.)
In practice, you can give whatever name you like. I don't use any sites or apps that requires me to use any part of my real name (let alone all of it) (like Facebook).


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 19, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Yes the camera is - but if the laptop is situated on your lap and the screen is tilted back too far, it eg shows on screen as the join between the wall behind you and the ceiling and not your face. Only one participant can successfully speak at any one time and you can't make aside comments like sod it there's another fly in here, or ooh look it's raining - if two people try to speak at the same time, the other participants don't have a clue who's saying what - so it needs a certain discipline.


All valid points I'm afraid.  Though you can send private/direct messages (pm/dm) to other "attendees".


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> Can you use Zoom on an iPad? If so, I could try and crawl into the 21st century and join in. I think my laptop is too old, ( I certainly couldn’t get Libreview to work on it.)


I believe so. I'm using it on an Android tablet myself.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> Can you use Zoom on an iPad? If so, I could try and crawl into the 21st century and join in. I think my laptop is too old, ( I certainly couldn’t get Libreview to work on it.)


You can use an iPad.  You will only be able to see 9 faces on the screen at any one time but you can scroll through to find others.  Perfectly feasible.  
With a lap top the images just get smaller until you have about 25 on screen then it goes to a second page.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate that these virtual meets don't suit everyone... and there are so any different flavours that some will just not want (or be able) to use Zoom, but it seems quite widely supported, is free, and is kind of the app-du-jour for lockdown, so it seemed a reasonable choice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> Can you use Zoom on an iPad? If so, I could try and crawl into the 21st century and join in. I think my laptop is too old, ( I certainly couldn’t get Libreview to work on it.)


 Yes - iOS and Android have downloadable apps. I also think you can simply use the web browser on a phone or tablet.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> Can you use Zoom on an iPad? If so, I could try and crawl into the 21st century and join in. I think my laptop is too old, ( I certainly couldn’t get Libreview to work on it.)


Yes I use it on an iPad


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2020)

What version of Windows does your lappy run @Robin?  The majority of progs are optimised for w10 by now - and I've had shedloads of updates to it this last week.


----------



## Robin (Jun 20, 2020)

trophywench said:


> What version of Windows does your lappy run @Robin?  The majority of progs are optimised for w10 by now - and I've had shedloads of updates to it this last week.


It’s so old, my Windows doesn’t even have a number, it’s XP, I think!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 20, 2020)

Robin said:


> It’s so old, my Windows doesn’t even have a number, it’s XP, I think!


Oh, Cool. I'm about to dump W7 and put XP on. I've already got XP on another machine. And a couple of virtual machines.


----------



## Robin (Jun 20, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Oh, Cool. I'm about to dump W7 and put XP on. I've already got XP on another machine. And a couple of virtual machines.


Oops, I stand corrected, son tells me it’s Vista, not XP!


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 20, 2020)

@Robin I'm like you I haven't got a clue about these things... I just know that Windows 7 is no longer "supported" whatever that means and I probably should upgrade to Windows 10. 

I hate going to buy anything when I know absolutely nothing about it because it puts me in a position of weakness and the salesman could easily take advantage and I have an inherent distrust of car, computer and phone salesmen!.... probably because these are usually expensive purchases and I dislike change and spending lots of money and parting with things which are still serviceable! Unfortunately my eyes glaze over and my brain refuses to work when I start trying to do research on these things.... probably why I took a mental nose dive last night after trying to do a bit of online window shopping for computers. Arrgh!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 20, 2020)

Robin said:


> it's Vista


Ugh


rebrascora said:


> I just know that Windows 7 is no longer "supported" whatever that means


All support amounts to is updates. And that's it.


rebrascora said:


> and I probably should upgrade to Windows 10.


No. Go to XP. Or Linux. I used to use Linux Knoppix quite a bit, boots from a CD and works well with lower amounts fo memory (256mb) & older machines. Now I'm more likely to use Linux Mint.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 20, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Ugh
> 
> All support amounts to is updates. And that's it.
> 
> No. Go to XP. Or Linux. I used to use Linux Knoppix quite a bit, boots from a CD and works well with lower amounts fo memory (256mb) & older machines. Now I'm more likely to use Linux Mint.



So could I purchase a CD with Linux Knoppix, feed it into my PC and then use Zoom? Would that enable me to use Libre View as well or do I need Windows 10 for that?.... I get the feeling I might!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jun 20, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Would that enable me to use Libre View as well or do I need Windows 10 for that?.... I get the feeling I might!



You can view the website on any old browser (including those available in GNU/Linux), but you're right that Abbott's software (allowing you to read from the Reader and upload it) is only on Windows and macOS (with the alternative being an app on a supported smartphone).


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 20, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> You can view the website on any old browser (including those available in GNU/Linux), but you're right that Abbott's software (allowing you to read from the Reader and upload it) is only on Windows and macOS (with the alternative being an app on a supported smartphone).


Thanks Bruce. Unfortunately I don't have an appropriate smart phone so looks like I may have to bite the bullet and buy new kit.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 20, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> So could I purchase a CD with Linux Knoppix, feed it into my PC and then use Zoom?


Linux is free, as in no cost (and as in open (speach)). Although sometimes there are copies out there to buy. You can get lots of versions online. I probably shouldn't have mentioned Knoppix here, just Mint, as I've probably confused matters a little.
Mint might be a better option. You can put it onto a memory stick, then run it from there (leaving you're exiting OS on your hard drive). Just put it in and boot. And you can install & uninstall programmes to the memory stick.
Personally, I'm using Zoom on my tablet, as that was the easiest option for me.



rebrascora said:


> Would that enable me to use Libre View as well or do I need Windows 10 for that?


I dont know about that.


----------



## Ian T (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd be up for it.  I'm finding the Forum good.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the responses everyone, I will send a message around trying to find a date that works for as many people as possible


----------



## brisr949 (Jun 21, 2020)

Im interested please.


----------



## karloc (Jun 24, 2020)

I am always up for a zoom (or many other techs) chat if I can make it


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 25, 2020)

I am up for it


----------



## Gruers (Jun 27, 2020)

and me


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2020)

I would urge anyone who hasn't used Zoom before to go onto their website and download it, because there is a tutorial where you can have a meeting with yourself, to test the video and sound on your device.  Computer audio is very sensitive, picks up background noise so if there's anyone in the next room speaking or with the TV or radio on, or yesterday the phone rang when we were in such a meeting, so Pete took the phone down the garden with him, and the little light up square round our picture kept lighting up (it does that to show who is speaking when you have it in 'Gallery' view though the pic showed me with my mouth shut!)  Another time, the council were mowing the grass verges along the edge of the pavement somewhere in Gloucestershire and you'd have though they were mowing the floor in a participant's house. 

My husband and I can't each use our separate laptops in our small bungalow - else both we and everyone else in the meeting gets horrendous feedback - even in north Scotland!  

All of you - try not to vary your speaking tone overly because if your device's audio isn't sensitive, listeners lose half of what you say.  Some people's audio makes them sound like Norman Collier's stage act - search online for him on audio if you're not old enough to remember him! - or ask your dad! (The Wheeltappers & Shunters Social Club)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2020)

trophywench said:


> because there is a tutorial where you can have a meeting with yourself, to test the video and sound on your device.


I'd missed that, and is a good idea.


trophywench said:


> Computer audio is very sensitive, picks up background noise so...


Squeky chairs, people drinking etc can be a couple of things that is picked up. I'm using it on my tablet. I don't know how much of a difference using a tablet, phone or computer makes. I've got a headset (headphones with a mic in the cable), which will help with things like feed back.
I've also got an adapter, that allows me to use an ordinary set of head phones & a desktop mic. I can position it to actually point at me.
I like having a hands free kit for making phone calls. I've often had Long ones, or been on hold in a quere for 40 mins. I've been on the phone to DWP for going on 2 hours a few times. So it's useful for future use, not just in the current curcumstamces.


trophywench said:


> and the little light up square round our picture kept lighting up (it does that to show who is speaking when you have it in 'Gallery' view though the pic showed me with my mouth shut!)


I've seen that too. Sometimes all you see is someone moving in their chair, putting their cup down etc.

There is a setting to turn your mic off, so you can make whatever noice you like without affecting the call. In all the video conferences/socials I've been in (except one, DUK ChangeLab), pratically no one uses that option though.
In the DUK ChangeLad "meet", person in charge actually asked that people turn their mic off when not talking.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2020)

Is that done by clicking 'Mute' in the bottom menu on a laptop? - haven't tried doing that cos I wondered if I'd stop hearing everyone else?  Some meetings (Board ones LOL), I have to take the minutes for, so I've worked out anything I happen to know so far for myself by attending online coffee mornings, all of whom are lovely people but one obviously missing having a good chat .... LOL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't know about on a laptop. On a tablet yes. The Mic pic on the left of the menu.
It turns off your mic. You can still hear what others are saying (as long as their mic is on).
When ever I join a session it is off, and I've to turn it on.


----------



## karloc (Jun 28, 2020)

It should be possible to adjust mic sensitivity (levels, boost etc) in the operating system. Alot does depend on the mic you have and also the sound card drivers you have.


----------



## Course (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes I’m interested in that please would be good


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok... it looks like *Sunday July 12th at 3.00pm* suits a good few people... so put it in your diaries and an invite will be circulated in the week before. It seems likely that we will be limited to around 45 minutes, and we will try to have ’breakout rooms’ to allow side conversations and help prevent too much stutter.

looking forward to it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ok... it looks like *Sunday July 12th at 3.00pm* suits a good few people... so put it in your diaries and an invite will be circulated in the week before. It seems likely that we will be limited to around 45 minutes, and we will try to have ’breakout rooms’ to allow side conversations and help prevent too much stutter.
> 
> looking forward to it!


Good, I'd have had my haircut by then!!!


----------



## Flower (Jun 28, 2020)

Good stuff, I will try and have a Zoom practice before then!


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m hoping to make it, it’s in the lap of the gods,(or rather the lap of my riding instructor!) but I’m hoping for a morning lesson that week.
I need to practice my zoom before then, my sister has offered!


----------



## Course (Jun 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ok... it looks like *Sunday July 12th at 3.00pm* suits a good few people... so put it in your diaries and an invite will be circulated in the week before. It seems likely that we will be limited to around 45 minutes, and we will try to have ’breakout rooms’ to allow side conversations and help prevent too much stutter.
> 
> looking forward to it!


Brilliant i’ll Make a note of the date. Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2020)

Great to have you on board @Course


----------



## Course (Jun 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great to have you on board @Course


Yes thanks I’ll look forward to it


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2020)

We're both at a Zoom committee meeting that day, so I can't be there.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> We're both at a Zoom committee meeting that day, so I can't be there.



Ah shame TW! Hope it works out for the next one


----------



## Bryan (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm interested too....


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 30, 2020)

Send me the invite and I’ll do my best to make a good impression


----------



## brisr949 (Jun 30, 2020)

Is there any reason why this couldn't be every say, sat and sun at a set time and whos there is whos there?..ive never used zoom so not sure how it works but reading the thread and pm messages it doesn't half sound complicated and restricted..a skype group is far easier imo.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 30, 2020)

Zoom is as easy as using Skype. Particularly as an attendee. Also, as an attendee, you don't actually have to create an account.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 30, 2020)

That means nothing to the likes of me as I have not used either.


----------



## Jobot (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi Mike

Im quite new to all this and would like to make some diabetic friends!  Please count me in on the zoom

Thanks

Josie


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 1, 2020)

grovesy said:


> That means nothing to the likes of me as I have not used either.


If you have a smart phone, tablet, laptop or PC then  it’s simple to join a Zoom meeting. All you do is click on the link in the invite (when it’s sent out) and that basically does everything for you. Just remember to tick the box for joining with sound if it prompts you to do that!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 1, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> If you have a smart phone, tablet, laptop or PC then  it’s simple to join a Zoom meeting. All you do is click on the link in the invite (when it’s sent out) and that basically does everything for you. Just remember to tick the box for joining with sound if it prompts you to do that!


Thanks but I still think I will give it a miss.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2020)

Our laptops both also ask if you want to join with video as well as audio.  One you can see what you look like and what else in your house is showing in the pic, gives you a chance to remove the vase of dead flowers behind your chair! - but not to redecorate or wash the curtains .....


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 2, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Our laptops both also ask if you want to join with video as well as audio.  One you can see what you look like and what else in your house is showing in the pic, gives you a chance to remove the vase of dead flowers behind your chair! - but not to redecorate or wash the curtains .....


That only happens sometimes for me. I don't know why, I didn't notice any setting that might affect this. Though I've been in different sessions, for different groups. And different setttings.
You might get a box for you the type a name into. This will have the name you used the last time.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 2, 2020)

brisr949 said:


> Is there any reason why this couldn't be every say, sat and sun at a set time and whos there is whos there?..ive never used zoom so not sure how it works but reading the thread and pm messages it doesn't half sound complicated and restricted..a skype group is far easier imo.


Hi Adam

I have not used Skype, but I thought (this is from a tech numpty) that it was only on certain computers whereas Zoom is accessible on both IPads, laptops and phones.  Mind you I had never heard of either before all this.  Learning fast.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 2, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I have not used Skype, but I thought (this is from a tech numpty) that it was only on certain computers whereas Zoom is accessible on both IPads, laptops and phones.  Mind you I had never heard of either before all this.  Learning fast.


Skype is officially available Windows, iMac, Linux, iPhone and Android. (Pretty much everything.) I can't talk with much knowledge about iPad or iphones. Personally I've used it on Windows, Linux Mint and Android devices.


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just following up after a couple of recent threads which have expressed an interest in an informal ‘Zoom‘ (video call) meeting.
> 
> If you would like to take part, please comment here, and I will DM you with details / arrangements





everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just following up after a couple of recent threads which have expressed an interest in an informal ‘Zoom‘ (video call) meeting.
> 
> If you would like to take part, please comment here, and I will DM you with details / arrangements



Hello ‘administrator’. 
I’ve only just joined your ‘forum’. 
I use twitter (a lot) but so far I haven’t got to grips with the various ‘video conferencing’ options. I downloaded ‘Zoom’ app a while ago, but it seemed to require payment up front. 
If you can explain in plain English how to start to use it, ideally payment free until I have a chance to decide if its worth paying for, I’d be happy to participate in your ‘Zoom’ conference initiative. 

Regards
Ann


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just following up after a couple of recent threads which have expressed an interest in an informal ‘Zoom‘ (video call) meeting.
> 
> If you would like to take part, please comment here, and I will DM you with details / arrangements




Since I replied to this post I‘ve read through the replies.   I’m not ‘young’.  Was diagnosed with T2 diabetes a few years ago.  I have 25k ’followers’ on twitter and am totally up for promoting interest groups that serve the ‘greater good’. If you start off with just a few people - and do it regularly - with at least a week between - I’m sure you could get it going.  I’ve set up ‘support groups’ in the past - statistics suggest that if you get 1-2% response to an initiative - you’re doing well. 
So keep it going?
#JustSaying


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 2, 2020)

AnnSebastian said:


> I downloaded ‘Zoom’ app a while ago, but it seemed to require payment up front.


It doesn't require up front payment, if at all. Not for creating an account (does not require an account to use either), not for attending a meeting. Nor for hosting a meeting, unless it's longer than 40 minutes & got more 3 people attending. Even then, it doesn't try particularly hard to have you use a paid for option. Zoom will even give you longer meetings free on ocation.
Whether you use the extra features, or pay for meetings over 40 minutes is between the people involved, and at all meetings I've been on have been covered by the host/organisers.
There's also ways around the 40 minute limit. Such as having a break every 40 minutes, then just restarting the meeting.


AnnSebastian said:


> until I have a chance to decide if its worth paying for


**Do not pay for Zoom**


AnnSebastian said:


> If you can explain in plain English how to start to use it, ideally payment free until I have a chance to decide if its worth paying for, I’d be happy to participate in your ‘Zoom’ conference initiative.


To join a meeting, following the link provided by the host/organiser. Give zoom a name (or use one you used previously), password if asked. Zoom may show you a previous of yourself. Check how you look. Hit the "join meeting with video" or "join meeting without video"  button. (Depending on preference).
Once your in the meeting, hit the "Use device audio" message the bottom left of the screen.
Hit the microphone icon to turn your microphone on and off.
Hit the camer icon on the menu bar at the bottom of the screen (tablets, touch screen to bring this up) to turn your video on and off.

[Edited]


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 2, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> It doesn't require up front payment, if at all. Not for creating an account (does not require an account to use either), not for attending a meeting. Nor for hosting a meeting, unless it's longer than 40 minutes & got more 3 people attending. Even then, it doesn't try particularly hard to have you use a paid for option. Zoom will even give you longer meetings free on ocation.
> Whether you use the extra features, or pay for meetings over 40 minutes is between the people involved, and at all meetings I've been on have been covered by the host/organisers.
> There's also ways around the 40 minute limit. Such as having a break every 40 minutes, then just restarting the meeting.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I ‘screen shot’ your replies and I’ll go through them slowly later. Would be good to have my first ‘zoom conference’ on Sunday at 3pm - just worried I‘ll forget and miss it. Is there a way to set a reminder? 

I have two adult kids - one in US - and one in UK - Zoom looks like a good option for a three way conversation. Unfortunately they both have the same ‘low boredom threshold’ as me - and I can only make it work if I completely understand it and if they have to do nothing apart from just accept the call.   

Cheers!


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 2, 2020)

Trying to get to grips with this forum.  
It has names of members but not really bios so hard to see who to connect with. I think I’ll start by ‘following’ everyone I see who has expressed an interest in the Sunday 3pm ‘Zoom’ conference. 
Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 2, 2020)

I have never followed anyone - not sure that it is a particularly useful feature?


----------



## Robin (Jul 2, 2020)

AnnSebastian said:


> Trying to get to grips with this forum.
> It has names of members but not really bios so hard to see who to connect with. I think I’ll start by ‘following’ everyone I see who has expressed an interest in the Sunday 3pm ‘Zoom’ conference.
> Does that sound like a good plan?


I think if you 'follow' loads of people that you might end up not having very much in common with, you may be bombarded with loads of alerts for posts that don’t interest you. If you look at thread topics, in the sub-forums that interest you, such as starting in the General Messageboard, then 'In the news' or 'Food/carb queries', or whatever, you’ll find the same names tend to crop up and you get to know members with similar interests or problems.
If you ‘follow' me, for example, you’ll get posts on Type 1, birdwatching and gardening, which may or may not be your thing.


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 2, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> I have never followed anyone - not sure that it is a particularly useful feature?


You may well be right.  It probably depends on the type of forum and how it works. I use twitter a lot - and following/ followers reflects the relative ‘value‘ of an account. Some people just want to see what’s going on - which is good - and others want to campaign to make a difference.  I haven’t joined anything like this  before so I’m just doing what I’m used to doing on other platforms to see how to get the most out of it.


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 2, 2020)

Robin said:


> I think if you 'follow' loads of people that you might end up not having very much in common with, you may be bombarded with loads of alerts for posts that don’t interest you. If you look at thread topics, in the sub-forums that interest you, such as starting in the General Messageboard, then 'In the news' or 'Food/carb queries', or whatever, you’ll find the same names tend to crop up and you get to know members with similar interests or problems.
> If you ‘follow' me, for example, you’ll get posts on Type 1, birdwatching and gardening, which may or may not be your thing.


That’s fine. I’m sure there’s a ‘mute’ or ‘no notification’ button if I need it. I tweet relentlessly on twitter and I always advise new followers to put me on ‘mute’ if it gets too much rather than disconnect.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 2, 2020)

There is also an ignore button where if you click onto that button you don't see that person's posts.
I also tend to view new posts on every visit.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 2, 2020)

AnnSebastian said:


> You may well be right.  It probably depends on the type of forum and how it works. I use twitter a lot - and following/ followers reflects the relative ‘value‘ of an account. Some people just want to see what’s going on - which is good - and others want to campaign to make a difference.  I haven’t joined anything like this  before so I’m just doing what I’m used to doing on other platforms to see how to get the most out of it.


I don't do Twitter - or Facebook.  This forum isn't on the same scale as Twitter, where following may be more helpful.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> There is also an ignore button where if you click onto that button you don't see that person's posts.


Now that one *can* be useful!!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2020)

On both our laptops, when we join a meeting, even by clicking the link we usually have to type in the password notified in the same email.  We have to click Join with audio BUT also 'Join with video' - bit of a total waste of time if we don't really!    

There's a tutorial thingy, where you can try it by having a meeting with yourself, I'll now disappear and find the different web address, then come back and tell you all.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2020)

Here it is









						Video Conferencing, Web Conferencing, Webinars, Screen Sharing
					

Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




					zoom.us


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 2, 2020)

AnnSebastian said:


> I think I’ll start by ‘following’....





Robin said:


> I think if you 'follow' loads of people that you might end up not having very much in common with, you may be bombarded with loads of alerts for posts that don’t interest you.


I've not noticed that following someone actually does anything on this forum. Other than showing on your and theirs profiles.
I don't know of a way of being altered to a particular person posting. I get alerts for threads I've posted in, Likes on my posts, and pm/dm.
On another website I'm on, you have a 'feed' where you see the activity of people you've followed and friended. That's very different to here, and is a cross between a sort of Facebook and a forum. Here is more just a forum. It's more thread related.
You get to reconise people who post. Sadly, there are people who move on & go quiet. 


AnnSebastian said:


> It has names of members but not really bios so hard to see who to connect with.


There is an About Me section on peoples profiles. I've no idea how many people fill it in. You can also see a list of peoples posts, along with pictures they've upload (possibly just to the media section, not sure). Also, the media section of the forum shows peoples uploaded by everyone.

I've not really used this forum for 'connecting' with people that way. I did that elsewhere.
Different people use the forum differently. My advice is, inicially at least, read threads & post a little.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 2, 2020)

trophywench said:


> On both our laptops, when we join a meeting, even by clicking the link we usually have to type in the password notified in the same email. We have to click Join with audio BUT also 'Join with video' - bit of a total waste of time if we don't really!


It depends on how the host/organiser has set up the meeting.
I didn't spot a setting for the video preview and 'Join with video' button though. I've only see the preview on a couple regular meetings.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 2, 2020)

AnnSebastian said:


> Trying to get to grips with this forum.
> It has names of members but not really bios so hard to see who to connect with. I think I’ll start by ‘following’ everyone I see who has expressed an interest in the Sunday 3pm ‘Zoom’ conference.
> Does that sound like a good plan?



Welcome to the forum @AnnSebastian 

I am planning to circulate an invitation for the Sunday meeting on Monday via direct message. You simply be able to follow that link with a web browser (though you can download the Zoom app and use that free of charge if you wish).

It seems likely that there might be quite a few folks at the meetup, so I am going to try to use the ‘breakout’ rooms so that groups of perhaps 4-5 can chat together. Then we will break every so often to mix everyone up. Video conferences tend to have a law of diminishing returns when trying to have open conversations of more than around 5 people because of the slight time delay (people can‘t help but talk over each other). 

I will send you the invite next week. 

Do you tweet about diabetes things and connect with #gbdoc?


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello, sorry not been on the forum for a few weeks. I would very much like to join if I can on Sunday, so please include me in the invite

Many thanks
Jon


----------



## AnnSebastian (Jul 3, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I’ll give it a try.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 3, 2020)

Jon-Manchester said:


> Hello, sorry not been on the forum for a few weeks. I would very much like to join if I can on Sunday, so please include me in the invite
> 
> Many thanks
> Jon



Just to clarify, it’s a week Sunday Jon, not the day after tomorrow 

I will send an invite around on Monday


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Jul 3, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just to clarify, it’s a week Sunday Jon, not the day after tomorrow
> 
> I will send an invite around on Monday


Ah thank you


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 3, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @AnnSebastian
> 
> I am planning to circulate an invitation for the Sunday meeting on Monday via direct message. You simply be able to follow that link with a web browser (though you can download the Zoom app and use that free of charge if you wish).
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.  Looking forward to a good gathering and pleased that there has been such a positive response. The break out room sounds like a good idea, and mixing these up will give us a chance to meet a few at a time and the possibility of some conversation.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 3, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Mike.  Looking forward to a good gathering and pleased that there has been such a positive response. The break out room sounds like a good idea, and mixing these up will give us a chance to meet a few at a time and the possibility of some conversation.



Yes I just have to work out how they work!!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2020)

Pick several people willing to have a trial Zoom meeting with you - and play!  Need several, if you only do it with one you can't try many rooms!


----------



## J.A.M. (Jul 4, 2020)

Good idea. Yes count me in


----------



## grainger (Jul 4, 2020)

Only just seen this but I’d be interested


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello folks

I have sent a DM today with the address and password for the Zoom meeting next Sunday.

let me know if you would like details and it hasn’t arrived.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

Not long now folks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

Well that was a lot of fun! If a little chaotic.

It was great to see folks and put some names to faces. Apologies to those who were only able to join briefly - hopefully when we have the next one we will be able to get chatting more quickly, as we'll need less time to get up and running.

Looking forward to updates on @mikeyB's amazing oil painting, @Ralph-YK's fabulous drawings, @SB2015's endless creativity, and of course the official naming and ribbon-cutting ceremony at @Stitch147's pub


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 12, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well that was a lot of fun! If a little chaotic.
> 
> It was great to see folks and put some names to faces. Apologies to those who were only able to join briefly - hopefully when we have the next one we will be able to get chatting more quickly, as we'll need less time to get up and running.
> 
> Looking forward to updates on @mikeyB's amazing oil painting, @Ralph-YK's fabulous drawings, @SB2015's endless creativity, and of course the official naming and ribbon-cutting ceremony at @Stitch147's pub


Was great putting faces to names. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Flower (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for arranging the zoom meet up Mike.  Good to see people once I sort of got the hang of it!

I’ve got pub envy


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 12, 2020)

That was cool! Great to put some faces to names, and once we got the hang of it we had a good chat!  I look forward to the next one


----------



## Robin (Jul 12, 2020)

It was good to put some faces to names, and in the true fashion of a support forum, everyone helped the less techy like me, to navigate getting on and getting set up.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for hosting @everydayupsanddowns


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 12, 2020)

Yup, great fun and great to see the faces hiding behind usernames. Though I was the the token participant north of Watford Gap.

We must do it again, as long as Covid is stalking the land and re emerging in hotspots.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2020)

We had a good Committee meeting too.  10 of us - how many actually attended the forum one in the finish?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

trophywench said:


> We had a good Committee meeting too.  10 of us - how many actually attended the forum one in the finish?



Maximum of 13 at one point, but quickly settled to 11, then we restarted to get another 40 minutes and lost a few in the process ending with 8-9 I think.

A wide range of topics discussed, from Covid regulations, to the likelihood of the West Indies being so overwhelmed by the cucumber sandwiches that their batting order collapsed.

Not much mention of diabetes, though @Sally71 did gamely try to draw us back on topic once or twice... But we were too distracted by Ralph's Yorkshireman joke


----------



## Robin (Jul 12, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Yup, great fun and great to see the faces hiding behind usernames. Though I was the the token participant north of Watford Gap.
> 
> We must do it again, as long as Covid is stalking the land and re emerging in hotspots.


Ralph might take issue with that, isn’t he from Yorkshire? Or do you discount people from the other side of the Pennines? (speaking as the daughter of a Yorkshireman, but married to a Lancastrian)


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 12, 2020)

Oops, sorry for being the boring one 
Diabetes is my pet subject actually, I could bore the pants off most people talking about it.  Which is why I like this forum lol!
Not that I actually like my daughter being diabetic, I hasten to add, of course I don’t, it's just that now she is I’ve made it my business to learn as much about the condition as I can possibly cope with!

Basal testing has gone well apart from the last half hour and now suddenly she's nosediving, which would suggest a reduction required from approx 4 or 5 pm. Well at least we learnt something! Tried to do it last week and she hypoed straight after breakfast and we had to give up (suspect we messed up the breakfast bolus that time!)


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2020)

So good to put faces to names. 

Suggestion for the pub name as a first stab
 The Living Arms?


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2020)

So good to put faces to names.

Missed you in the rerun Gruers and Ralph.
Thanks both for the help with tech.

Missed you Phoebe Em and many others.  I hope all is well. 

A good first meet yo. We will be experts next time Nd better behaved (perhaps)


----------



## JennyR (Jul 12, 2020)

Can we be added to the list for the next one, please?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

J.A.M. said:


> Good idea. Yes count me in



Good to see you briefly today @J.A.M. 

Apologies for the slightly chaotic start!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

JennyR said:


> Can we be added to the list for the next one, please?



Of course! Since there is enthusiasm for making this semi-regular, I am going to try to make it so the same meeting details will work for all of them from now on (though quite possibly different to the first one??)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 12, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Of course! Since there is enthusiasm for making this semi-regular, I am going to try to make it so the same meeting details will work for all of them from now on (though quite possibly different to the first one??)


Quite possible. I've not done repeated meetings myself. I believe if you just repeat using the same account the default setup will be the same.
You can scedual a repating meeting.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 13, 2020)

Robin said:


> Ralph might take issue with that, isn’t he from Yorkshire? Or do you discount people from the other side of the Pennines? (speaking as the daughter of a Yorkshireman, but married to a Lancastrian)


Didn't they close the borders after 1481?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 13, 2020)

Had to laugh during our meeting - we have at least one member who earned their living from knowing more about the workings of computers than most normal people who did other jobs so we've usually let him call & Host the meetings.  Today using his cleverness he shared a screen on his puter/ipad/tablet/whatever device with the meeting, only to announce that whatever he was using had frozen so he had to hand the Hosting over to my husband, whilst he went off line to sort it out.  So the Chairman of said committee had to close this odd screen down and there we all were again being able to see each other and communicate again and had a bit of a general chat about significant others and families until he rejoined us and we continued with the agenda!

I always get the mental picture of that 1970s cartoon illustrating the message 'Press any key to continue'


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 13, 2020)

My daughter always uses the same meeting details with her dance teacher, and I think with the clarinet teacher also although he resends the link every week.  I think if you use the meeting number that's in your “meeting room” you can use the same one repeatedly.

Hopefully next time we can get going a bit quicker as we'll have slightly more of a clue what we are doing lol!  I must admit I was a bit dubious at first, but I’m glad I stuck with it, it was fun in the end!


----------

